# Couple workout questions



## Hannya (Nov 5, 2005)

Over the last few days I been thinking about my workout and have a couple questions about my progress/diet/ etc. Never saw this section of the forum till now, funny how things work out.

Little backround info on me. When I first started working out I basically lived off fast food , which was fine because I iniitially started to just gain weight (I was 122lbs). Progress was a little slow I think as I only got up to 155-165 over a 6 month period, but I had to learn everything on my own. I also rarely raised the weight amount unless it became too easy to lift, which I think combined with my diet was my main problem.

My membership eventually expired and I ended up getting a home gym (bowflex). I just started back up again about 1 1/2 months ago (160lbs) after about a 4 month break and right now I'm sitting at 180, my muscle mass gains the first month was phenomenal, but Im curious as to why.

1. My diet this time was healthier I ate about 3 hard boiled eggs a day, chicken, I basically did the bodybuilders diet. Does diet play that much of a difference? Say someone ate all fast food, and someone ate healthy would they both have the same muscle mass except one (fast food) be a little fatter? I guess I'm still confused on how big of an impact diet can make.

2. Since I had just started up again, is that why the results came so quick?  The muscle had alot of room for improvement kinda thing? Im kinda thinking it was this, but if it was the diet I'll go back to it 

3. I started back up mutltiple times when I got the home gym, I would work out for 3 weeks, then get busy and stop for 3 weeks. Then start and stop over and over. I never got any noticeable results during this, I guess it was pointless to even start if I couldnt be consistant about my training?

Those are the main 3 I have been thinking about lately. Ive begun to wonder how long it takes a person to get a 50 cent type body, but I guess that varies from person to person depending on their starting point and their routines. If it were easy/quick everyone would look like that I guess... Appreciate any replies I get from you guys, still learning so can use all the help I can get.

P.S. I've been having trouble workin my chest on the bowflex, and have been looking for an alternative way to work those muscles. I'm looking to gain muscle mass, and the bowflex free weights only go up to 52.5 lbs and cost 400$ I don't think those woudl help much if I got them. Is my best bet just to get a bar and some weights for that since I already have a bench? I guess I would like something that doesnt require a spotter since I work out alone, if anyone has any ideas would appreciate it  Thanks.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 5, 2005)

I believe your diet played the biggest role in your rapid progress. Despite what you did before or even how your body is designed, your food still equates to the fuel you give your body.  

With the higher protein content of your current diet your body is forced to use some of its fat reserves to provide the energy you need for your increased routine.

However, as your body adjusts to both the diet and exercise regimen, it will likely hit a plateau where you won't notice differences as quickly. This will be when it even more important to keep eating right, stay focused, and switch up/increase your routine. 

The latter will continue to push your body to perform so that you progress to your potential.  Good luck!


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2005)

Hannya said:
			
		

> Over the last few days I been thinking about my workout and have a couple questions about my progress/diet/ etc. Never saw this section of the forum till now, funny how things work out.
> 
> Little backround info on me. When I first started working out I basically lived off fast food , which was fine because I iniitially started to just gain weight (I was 122lbs). Progress was a little slow I think as I only got up to 155-165 over a 6 month period, but I had to learn everything on my own. I also rarely raised the weight amount unless it became too easy to lift, which I think combined with my diet was my main problem.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, diet plays a big part.  The better you eat, the better you'll look and feel.  Compare a value meal at a burger place to something that you can prepare yourself, such as chicken and vegtables.  It should be fairly easy to see whats better for you.



> 2. Since I had just started up again, is that why the results came so quick? The muscle had alot of room for improvement kinda thing? Im kinda thinking it was this, but if it was the diet I'll go back to it


 
That could be part of it.  



> 3. I started back up mutltiple times when I got the home gym, I would work out for 3 weeks, then get busy and stop for 3 weeks. Then start and stop over and over. I never got any noticeable results during this, I guess it was pointless to even start if I couldnt be consistant about my training?


 
Anytime you stop for long periods of time, its going to take that much longer to get back into the routine.  Its good to rest, but I wouldn't take any more than a week off.  If you need to extend that time, try to set aside some time to do some body weight exercises, such as push ups, sit ups, and squats.  



> Those are the main 3 I have been thinking about lately. Ive begun to wonder how long it takes a person to get a 50 cent type body, but I guess that varies from person to person depending on their starting point and their routines. If it were easy/quick everyone would look like that I guess... Appreciate any replies I get from you guys, still learning so can use all the help I can get.


 
Think about it.  If you had his time and money, it would be much easier.  Many celebs. have people to prepare their meals for them and personal trainers to work with them.



> P.S. I've been having trouble workin my chest on the bowflex, and have been looking for an alternative way to work those muscles. I'm looking to gain muscle mass, and the bowflex free weights only go up to 52.5 lbs and cost 400$ I don't think those woudl help much if I got them. Is my best bet just to get a bar and some weights for that since I already have a bench? I guess I would like something that doesnt require a spotter since I work out alone, if anyone has any ideas would appreciate it  Thanks.


 
You can always supplement the chest workout with pushups, varying your hand position.  You could also put your feet on a chair and do the pushups, as it'll hit a different area of the chest.  If you're working out alone and you alreayd have a bench, pick up some dumbells.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

I have to agree about diet.

For the chest, I agree about pushups, and that close-in to wide-out hand positions will allow you variety, and that you should consider also elevating your feet as you do them.

To *MJS*: I thought the elevation did more to increase the intensity than to work different areas. I'm sure it shifts the workload a bit, but does it make as much difference as, say, moving the hands in-or-out does? I do hands close-in and hands regular-width pushups, always with feet elevated to make it a better workout. I wonder if I should be doing them without elevation some of the time?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 6, 2005)

You answered your own question (s).  One thing you didn't mention, as there are hundreds of variable possibly at play here, is you age.  If you are younger you natural growth and development will play a huge role in this progress.  No one should eat fast food (McD, Burger King, etc.).

If someone ate fastfood all the time..."Supersize Me"...go to amazon.co and check it out.

There are indeed far more effective and tremendously cheaper means of "getting buff" and training in general.  The Bowflex Dumbbells are good if you want to be raped at the wallet.  A bar with some plates is a fancy way to get strong and buff.  It's possible without it but if you go the cash and really want it, do it, it makes it simple and convenient.


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> To *MJS*: I thought the elevation did more to increase the intensity than to work different areas. I'm sure it shifts the workload a bit, but does it make as much difference as, say, moving the hands in-or-out does? I do hands close-in and hands regular-width pushups, always with feet elevated to make it a better workout. I wonder if I should be doing them without elevation some of the time?


 
For me, I find that it does both, intensity and it seems to hit the upper chest area a bit more.  IMO, its a good thing to mix it up a bit.  Hands close, wide, feet up/down gives a bit of change rather than the old standard pushup.

Mike


----------



## searcher (Nov 7, 2005)

A good build, just like abs, are made in the kitchen.   With the gains that you have described your diet was the reason that you made those gains.    Just a side question, how old were you when you first started and when you started the second time?   Your own body chemistry can playa big role in your physical changes.


----------

